# Tight Lips



## Eb78 (Jun 21, 2017)

Lots of tight lips during this WB run ....hilarious 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

lol if I could go I would be bragging!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

I went. I caught. I shared... via texts. haha.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

The good fishermen, who have been catching, have made reports and shown fish in photos.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't think as many people have been fishing for whites during the spawn. I have not seen many people out. Went this morning and only saw one boat fishing for whites.
Also as usual we have soooo many people that wait for someone to tell them when and where to go. Toooo lazy to go look for themselves. I think it is Loy that said you never know unless you go. In december I was killing the whites and only saw a couple others fishing for them. Did I broadcast the info. No. I enjoyed fishing by MYSELF without all the POTLICKERS.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

They ain't jumping in the boat everywhere on the lake I can promise ya.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I have been catching off and on with some days way better than others as the rain makes the conditions change. 

Sure needs to stop raining for fisherman's sake, I know the white bass are having a frolicking good time spawning with all of this high water.


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

Weather has been less than ideal for me.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

Day dreaming at work about last years glory days. a 2day almost full limits.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

.


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Last week caught 45 wife,son and myself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

They were not biting on white rock creek today.
High and sluggish from lake back up, and itâ€™s muddy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

They bit last Sunday on the main lake, NE wind about 8-10 mph, barometer at 30.35, 53 degree water, 15-18' of water,carolina rigged pet spoon crawled on bottom. Very many missed strikes,just a deadstick little peck. Spotlock and lots of patience, took about 4 hours to box a limit! Mostly males, females still full of eggs.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

I throw the pet spoons BUT have never heard of riggin' it like this.
This is definitely something I will have to try out.



ML56 said:


> Carolina rigged pet spoon crawled on bottom.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Nice pics everyone! Glad to see some people catching.
Loy - Did any pigs jump in the boat on White Rock??


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

My annual white bass trip was a rousing success. This year 4 of my old navy buddies and I got together for 4 days on the Sabine River. Lotsa old sea stories and lotsa new memories made. While we caught a lot of fish, the catching up after 30 years was even better. They fellas had so much fun we've all ready made plans for next year.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

The crew, 30 years later, but sailors forever.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Great pics!!!


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

texcajun---so glad you guys can do this-I know how special trips like this are.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

My brother, nephew and good friend all got in on the action as well. The Sabine did not disappoint.


----------



## creeker (Feb 14, 2005)

I fished below the dam on Wed. All gates open. 0 white bass caught. Saw 1 guy catch 3 small white bass.


----------

